# Help Trolling for Kings



## coloktmGS (Sep 16, 2014)

So we live a long ways from the beach but we've been coming down to Orange Beach this year. With help from the guys at Sam's in OB, my wife and I have been trolling for King Mackerel with moderate success. When we got down here this week, we've been trolling but had more trouble, here's the problem:

We have been fishing from 1 mile to 3 miles out of Perdido pass using the 180 size Williamson big plugs and pulling them anywhere form 5-7mph. Seems like they are maybe hitting bottom as we see lots of 'pops' on the rods but no hookups like we had in July. 

Is it possible this is hitting bottom? If so, are we going to fast or too much line out? What is a good speed and how much line should be out?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't know if they are bad down that way but around Destin there are thousands of moon jelly's everywhere. I would bet that is what you are seeing when your rod bounces.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

you are hitting the Jellyfish with your lines as stated above..


----------



## coloktmGS (Sep 16, 2014)

There are tons of them around, I bet that's what it is. Good call...nothing like experience. Is there a general rule on line out and speed? 

When the jellyfish are thick like this, is there a better method for targeting these guys?


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

Stinger w/ duster skirt, and live cig(or cig icicle)

http://www.tacklecrafters.com/kingfish_stinger_rig.htm


http://www.bluemarlinchronicles.com/kingfish-king-mackerel-dusters-bait-skirts.htm 

or use a Yo-Zuri Crystal Minnow (I have been having best luck with red and black)

http://www.basspro.com/Yo-Zuri-Crystal-3D-Minnow-Deep-Diver/product/11072011583967/

Sorry for posting links if you already know what they are....

Chris


----------



## coloktmGS (Sep 16, 2014)

Those links help immensely. I'm a lake guy from Missouri...this saltwater stuff is all new but I'm having so much fun. Very glad I found this forum!

Where do you buy the live Cigar Minnows or is that something i have to catch? Sorry for the stupid questions...

Do you troll with the live minnow and the duster skirt or is like vertical jigging?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

You could also try picking up some live bait near the pass or one of the buoys and drift them over some structure- ie- Minton reefs, trolling corridor, 3 mile barge, etc. We don't have a bait boat in Orange Beach. We have caught live cigar at the Larry Minton reef area, open water, and lately some at the weather buoy (12nm S of the pass). You just have to get out early and look for the activity or pay close attention to the FF (that's when I really like my structure scan). We also usually keep some frozen on the boat and have had success with them just drifting. 
My experience this year is the king bite has been slower than last year, and the ones we have caught have been smaller than our average last year. But, last fall (oct) we had a bad a$$ king bite- I couldn't throw anything in the water and not get bit by one. Like to see something like that start back up this year!
I have had some success trolling with pink/blue dusters and pink /white Mahi Candy lures, and even a Ballyhood Snagger Daisy Chain near dawn and dusk.
You can also try slow trolling live or dead naked baits with a weighted hook. I have heard a lot of people catching them close to shore, we have picked up a couple within 3 miles of the beach, and we've hooked up 25 miles out- so either in or out, there's some out there, you just have to have the patience to wait them out and you will hook up!
I hope this is helpful....

http://youtu.be/OyLxFZLejFg


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

You buy the frozen ones, I don't know if you have a bait boat near you, someone from your area would be better able to tell you that, but you can use a sabiki rig and catch them when you see the bait ball boiling on the top water.

http://www.stingraytackle.com/sabikilures.aspx

its a rig of 6-10 small hooks that look like flies designed to catch bait fish.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haM4CJ1SFFU

While upside down, this is a good video of what to look for. Near buoys and markers is a good place to start.

You troll the rig with the live or frozen bait and you do it between 3-5mph.....now someone can correct me here, I have caught them going as slow as 2mph, and never rally faster than 5, BUT I know they do hit them going faster....


----------



## coloktmGS (Sep 16, 2014)

do these live bait rigs produce significantly better than a spoon on a planer or a deep diving plug?

Is it best to put out 3 different baits and then see what gets hit or are 3 similar baits more effective? 

The weather this morning scared me off as I saw lots of lightning, but this help is great for the rest of this week! 

If you see a flatlander in a 21' center console with no fish...that'd be us.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I'd use different trolling baits as opposed to setting everything alike. Also, you'll typically be able to cover more area with the artificials because you won't have to slow troll- trolling real baits at higher speeds will wash them out faster and cause them to tend to spin or act undesirably to attract fish. 
We tend to stay away from lipped baits when the jellies get bad- but lipped or planers, those things tend to make it difficult to get the baits down unless you're using a downriver.
Also, try setting any non-diving lures you are pulling with a planer, I understand those kings are running deeper than we usually troll. Chris (at SAMs) said they've been hitting anything with pink on it.
We are planning on trying to get out Thurs- maybe the bast day this week... but we'll be headed past the weather buoy looking for Mahi.
Good luck....


----------



## coloktmGS (Sep 16, 2014)

excellent tips, we'll give that a try with some pink stuff on planers. I'll post back here the results (if any). When I was down here in July, Chris was tremendously helpful in getting me started out there.

I'd love to go out further one day, especially to chase mahi, but coming from a life of boating on inland lakes, that gulf can get pretty big in my little boat!!


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

Well good luck and post some good catches


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

coloktmGS said:


> do these live bait rigs produce significantly better than a spoon on a planer or a deep diving plug?
> 
> Is it best to put out 3 different baits and then see what gets hit or are 3 similar baits more effective?
> 
> ...



Live baiting is the way to go in my opinion but it is a lot more successful when you have a spot that you know holds fish. If you want to cover more ground then dead or artificial a is the way to go because you can troll faster. When live bait trolling, you really do not want to go any faster than about 2 knots or you will drown your baits.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

King trolling is a timeless tradition over here to the east. We fish four dusters with one on a downrigger, one snap lead line, and two flats. The key is to keep those dusters flashing(whipping the rod) and never bring the whole spread in like when offshore fishing. Find the bite then get those fish fired up.


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

You can catch a bunch of kings on the chrome 'jet-head' lures as well. Troll about 5-7knts and you should be good. The jet heads will also get blown up by bonita so if you are just looking for action it is hard to go wrong with them.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Had good luck with lipped plugs from sebile and yozuri. But nothing beats live bait for kings .


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

I agree with sniper and recess.....nothing gets kings like live Cigs....


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Live bluefish !! Smoker candy


----------

